# Fry and Mystery Snails - WARNING



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I have mystery snails in with my fry, and I just saw the most horrendous thing ever. I was hanging out watching my fry, and one of them was picking on a mystery snail. I've seen my fry do this a lot actually, because the snails will have BBS eggs stuck on them sometimes, so the fry will pick at them. 

Well, the snail snapped its little door shut ON THE FRYS HEAD. The fry was stuck with his head pinned inside of the snails shell, tail waggling around trying to break free. When the snail finally released the fry, he swam straight to the surface and just sat there. I'm not sure if he's injured enough to cause death, but his head looks a bit red and irritated. 

The fry was a good sized one, he is about a half inch long and is one month old. Poor guy. Just wanted to warn everyone! I'm contemplating taking the snails out now...I was so freaked out seeing that and I don't want to see it ever again!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I've never had this issue with my guppy fry and they 'clean' my apple snail, too. Nice to have a heads up though. Hope the fry gets better.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea I've never heard of this happening either, I was so shocked! I haven't found any dead fry in that tank, so I'm assuming he/she is doing okay.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You might not find any dead because the snails took care of that. Snails will keep the tank clean of dead babies. 

Snails are not to be underestimated.


----------



## ch0wls (Jun 4, 2013)

This happened to me! I was so frightened! Though the fry was in there for about 20 minutes! I couldn't do anything  but finally the snail let go and it floated to the top and I took him out since the other fry were picking on him. He survived though, I'm so surprised!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

About a month and a half ago, I lost 3 juvies in just a few days to the mystery snails doing this and the other juvies would eat them while they were trapped. I removed the snails after the third one, and haven't lost a fry since and they now live with nerite snails again. I won't ever put mysteries with my fry again! And I wouldn't recommend it to anyone either.


----------

